# how to edit .mov?



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I need to take out a still image from a .mov type video. But I don't know what program could do it. Is there any free way to do that?
thanks


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you have dvd playing software on the pc (like powerdvd), drag and drop the .mov file into the player screen. then use the capture frame option on it to get the frames you need.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

powerdvd won't open .mov. doesn't support it i guess


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Would printscreen work, or alt-printscreen to capture the client window? You might have to disable overlays in the media player and drop the hardware acceleration.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I opened a mov file with WMP 10 and with Pause I could freeze at any frame.
I also opened it with Nero ShowTime and again I could Pause and/or Capture Frame.
I tried WinDVD but it seems it can't open mov files. I didn't have anything else in my laptop.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i just downloaded the latest player (7.1.3) from apple and it will let you 'copy' a frame to the clipboard from the edit menu.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

ok i'll try those suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Freddyhard, I still have 5.0.2. You remember from which version you upgraded to 7.1.3?
I'd really love to let us know if you face any issues with the new player (I hope not).


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

i downloaded a trial of winDVD and it can play .mov files but I can't make it copy a frame. there is a little camera icon that I suspect is for that purpose, but for some reason it's grayed out. Now i'll try some of the other suggestions


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

apple quicktime worked! paused where I wanted it, edit>copy
then opened GIMP and acquired from clipboard, perfect!
thanks all


----------

